# Apple Creek Stocked



## copperdon

on Saturday, Oct 15.

Over 1000 stocked, most a minumimum of 12", many as big as 16" -18"

I was a little concerned that the storms might have blown the stream out, but clarity and levels were fantastic as of this past Sunday. 

I went yesterday and caught two nice rainbows, both on prince nymphs in deep runs.

*Please* practice cath and release on this water, folks.

Much of the stocking costs were absorbed by private funds; so unless you injure one or play one out past survival, please be respectful and put them back, and if you see others harvesting, please ask them to consider the same.

Good access at Grosjean Park; although upstream there are private lands which are strictly enforced as no trespassing/access, so be careful where you put in. Grosjean is probably your best bet, at which pint you can walk lots of stream with lots of nice runs and holes.

Be careful approaching the stream, these trout are a bit cagey and are hiding under structure and even up under the bank.

Get in quietly, throw various bead heads/nymphs and you should do well.

If you are planning on keeping, minimum is 12" with a total of two per angler, although, again, I really do hope those fishing practice catch and release.


----------



## beadhead

Thanks for stocking and posting. It's a fun little stream. We'll C&R.


----------



## Salmonid

Great report and Im glad you mentioned that fact these fish were PAID for mostly by private groups/individuals, not the DNR. This allows many more folks to share the fun by practicing CNR. 

Salmonid


----------



## GRADY228

There are a lot of locals that rape the area. There is even Amish that come in and do the same. It is really too bad that catch and release is not the law in that area.


----------



## copperdon

GRADY228 said:


> There are a lot of locals that rape the area. There is even Amish that come in and do the same. It is really too bad that catch and release is not the law in that area.


Yeah, we've had a lot of people taking trout over the seasons, and while they have a right to do so as long as they adhere to regs, the problem is that most *don't* obey the regs when it comes to keeping.

Last year, I heard from a fellow member that a group of Amish showed up with nets and were pulling them out by the dozen and got away before ODNR was able to show up. 

To be truthful, this is second-hand information so I'm not sure of the accuracy of the report, however, I _have_ personally witnessed people catching and keeping fish under the minimum 12", and have also witnessed people with more than their limit. 

(_On the other hand, I ran into an "angler " last season who was showing me and bragging about his 14" "trout" which turned out to be a *sucker*... LOL you should have seen his face when I told him - although I encouraged him to take it home and fry it up if he wanted, as it was certainly within the regulation size. LOL_)


I've talked to these people who keep trout, and some are receptive, some are not; the problem is that even the ones who are receptive have a fish in their possession that is now 75% dead, and the chances of it surviving are pretty low after it's been carried around on a stringer or in a creel for 45 minutes.

While I personally practice C&R, and hope that other anglers will as well, I won't begrudge _anyone_ keeping fish *as long as it's within the regulations;* - until C&R is actually the law on that stream, these people are indeed allowed to keep fish... and, to be honest, if it's at the end of the season, or the beginning of the hot months, I don't much care, because the chances of any trout holding over from season to season in that stream are pretty slim; but to harvest right after a stock seems premature to me.

We have _plenty_ of great fishing weather left yet in the season, I'd rather see these fish put back for others to enjoy.

So, I'm asking that people practice C&R, and when possible, please use barbless hooks to minimize damage to the fish. For those that insist on exercising their right to harvest, please obey all the regulations - size limit is 12" and creel limit is 2 per angler.


----------



## TheCream

Maybe this is just my personal opinion and others don't feel the same way...but do fishermen anywhere near stocked trout waters not realize that the fish taste like garbage? I admit, I have kept a few stockers several years ago in WV and a couple here at Dow lake, I've never been impressed so I stopped keeping them. In virtually all cases, stocked trout are considered a "put and take" fishery, but I leave the taking all up to other people. If I wanted a fish for dinner from Ohio I can think of a lot of species I'd keep for the skillet before I'd keep a pellet head.


----------



## copperdon

TheCream said:


> Maybe this is just my personal opinion and others don't feel the same way...but do fishermen anywhere near stocked trout waters not realize that the fish taste like garbage? I admit, I have kept a few stockers several years ago in WV and a couple here at Dow lake, I've never been impressed so I stopped keeping them. In virtually all cases, stocked trout are considered a "put and take" fishery, but I leave the taking all up to other people. If I wanted a fish for dinner from Ohio I can think of a lot of species I'd keep for the skillet before I'd keep a pellet head.


I think it depends on how long the catchables (stockers) have been in the stream, leaning down in fat by fighting currents, eating what the natural ecosystem of the stream has to offer as opposed to the pellets, etc.

I've had some stockies that were as you described, fishy, mushy, etc, but have also had the occasional catchable that was quite nice.

I'm not endorsing harvest here, btw.


----------



## copperdon

One more thing...

I'd appreciate it if those that did fish Apple Creek would report here on their success (or failure); if fish were caught, the size and the method in which you got them. Location isn't really necessary, although if you could at least mention the _type_ of water you were fishing (riffles, holes, structure, etc) it would be greatly appreciated.

This isn't a sneaky way of looking for places to fish myself - LOL - I already have several spots on the stream that I find productive... this is just my own little personal survey to see what and how fish are being caught.

Thanks!


----------



## benjaminrogers

Planning on hitting it in two weeks with a gentleman that is part of the club that did the stocking named Bill. You'll get my first report!!


----------



## copperdon

I went for a few hours yesterday (Thursday, Nov 4) from 3:30 to around 5:00

I saw a total of 10, approximate size was around 12" -14", but caught none.

They were holding up under and near structure - fallen trees, rocks...

I saw several rises, I'm assuming they were hitting midges because there wasn't any big obvious hatch of caddis or anything similar.

I threw everything at them - nymphs, dries, wets, didn't even get them to give a second glance at what I was throwing.

If you are going, watch your approach to the stream... be as stealthy as you can. They are in there, you just have to find the right pattern... just don't ask me what that is, 'cause I got *skunked*. LOL


----------



## ChromeBone

I live in Columbus and fish the Mad, and clearfork Often, was thinking about giving apple creek a try, but I can not find where Grosjean Park is on google maps. I do all C&R. Got a 23" brown and an 18" rainbow in the mad, not sure where the bow came from but it was cool.


----------



## copperdon

ChromeBone said:


> I live in Columbus and fish the Mad, and clearfork Often, was thinking about giving apple creek a try, but I can not find where Grosjean Park is on google maps. I do all C&R. Got a 23" brown and an 18" rainbow in the mad, not sure where the bow came from but it was cool.


Grosjean Park is located off of Madison Street (avenue?) off of Rt 30.

get off of Rt 30 at the Madison exit and head towards downtown.

If you pass a Bob Evans restaurant, you're going the wrong way. 

Heading towards town, you'll see a very obvious iron RR overpass, and just before this, on your right, is a small side road where you will see a senior's fishing pond on one side of the road (on your left after you turn onto this road) and a small skateboard park (on your right) on the other. Take this road down, past a gravel/cement factory, and the road dead-ends at Grosjean Park.

I went yesterday ( Nov 7 ) around noon, and got skunked. I could see some nice ones laying down in holes and under structure, but they weren't taking anything that I was throwing.

Approach the stream as quietly as possible, because the stream is a small one and the fish spook pretty easily.

Please let us know how you do.


----------



## tonoffish

Thanks, ChromeBone, for the question, and copperdon for the excellent response! I'm thinking of heading up that way today. Are there any other public access areas along the creek? I saw where the stream parallels Grosjean Rd. downstream aways, but there's no way of telling what's accessible and what's private. I don't want to add to a swarm of lurkers (like myself) that might descend on someone's honeyhole.
Thanks again


----------



## copperdon

tonoffish said:


> Thanks, ChromeBone, for the question, and copperdon for the excellent response! I'm thinking of heading up that way today. Are there any other public access areas along the creek? I saw where the stream parallels Grosjean Rd. downstream aways, but there's no way of telling what's accessible and what's private. I don't want to add to a swarm of lurkers (like myself) that might descend on someone's honeyhole.
> Thanks again


There are several access points both up stream and down.

If you are on the road heading towards Grosjean Park, there is a small warehouse on your right about 200 yards before you get to the actual park.
The owner of this warehouse is very accomodating about letting people park at the rear of his lot and accessing the stream from there. There is a path which will take you down to the stream. Please be concious of the fact that this is private property and the owner has been nice enough to allow access, so take out whatever litter you take in, and picking up some of what isn't yours on the way out will also help this relationship to continue. 

Up stream, there is one section where the owner of the land is adamantly against any access whatsoever, and it's posted as such, but there are other access points along the way that you can get into.

Other than that, Grosjean is a very good starting point that will allow you to wade both upstream and downstream and find plenty of fishable water if you don't mind a little hike in either direction.


----------



## tonoffish

Thanks Again!


----------



## tonoffish

Up stream, there is one section where the owner of the land is adamantly against any access whatsoever, and it's posted as such, but there are other access points along the way that you can get into.

COPPERDON,

In the satellite view of Apple Creek at Grosjean Park, does it flow east to west, or vice-versa?


----------



## ChromeBone

My friend and I this past Sat took a trip up to the chagrin for some chrome, On the way home we stopped at Grosjean Park to check it out. I was surprised first small hole I looked into, there was a monster and 2 others next to it. We caught 10 decent size fish"14-18", on beadhead woolly buggers off the bottom. They seem to only like the ones with light or bright color tails. Saw a few with hook marks hit my bait, so they seem healthy.

Thanks for those Directions!!!! 
It was interesting fishing, Small little creek but a lot of nice fish only 5 foot away from you. We enjoyed it, specially since my friend got skunked up north and he kicked my butt there.


----------



## tractor5561

this is a fish from awhile back. I caught him just upstream of the access at grosjean. He was around 1.5 pounds and had some fat on him, or maybe eggs? He ate a size 14 white and red clouser....That stream is a great fish, i wish i could go more but im in VA at school (Dont worry i get to chase plenty a troot). Theres alot of big feesh in apple , they all tend to hang out in one spot but they are pigs. get out there and fish it! and of course i always practice C&R.


----------



## copperdon

tonoffish said:


> Up stream, there is one section where the owner of the land is adamantly against any access whatsoever, and it's posted as such, but there are other access points along the way that you can get into.
> 
> COPPERDON,
> 
> In the satellite view of Apple Creek at Grosjean Park, does it flow east to west, or vice-versa?


East to west, as the stream flows in the same direction as if you were driving on rt 30 going west - it flows in the same direction, then curves and flows south for a while. 

A second stocking has been scheduled - tentatively, based on stream conditions, for November 19th, 10am til noon.
This second stocking will take the place of the normally scheduled second stocking in the spring. ODNR has advised that this is a better way to do it, giving better fishing throughout the rest of the fall and winter, and into the spring.


----------



## tonoffish

Thanks, COPPERDON! I'm heading up there today. Hope the rain doesn't mess things up. I'll give an update this evening.

AND......Nice fish and pic, TRACTOR! I hope I can one like that later today!


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

Nice fish! I'm thinking of going back up there on Thanksgiving or the day after. Anyone else? I'll be spin fishing. As always I'll be catching and releasing.


----------



## fishinnick

Nice fish! I thought they only stock rainbows and browns, I guess not..

I'd guess that fish is filled with eggs, brookies spawn in the fall. Its not colored up though(I know its a hatchery fish, but I have caught hatchery brookies that colored up nicely for the spawn).


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

I thought they only stock rainbows there now. Since that pic was old I realy didn't think about it.


----------



## Lundfish

fishinnick said:


> Nice fish! I thought they only stock rainbows and browns, I guess not..
> 
> I'd guess that fish is filled with eggs, brookies spawn in the fall. Its not colored up though(I know its a hatchery fish, but I have caught hatchery brookies that colored up nicely for the spawn).


I think it's a brown. Although the only way I could really tell is to see the back. The browns have spots and brookies have more of waves. I had to look closely at the brown I caught on clearfork over the weekend.


----------



## fishinnick

I'm 100% its a brookie. The best way to tell the difference from a char species(brookies, arctic char, dolly varder, lake trout, ect.) from trout(browns, bows, cutts) is the char have light spots on a dark background, and trout have dark spots on light background.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

Looks like 95% of the fish I catch in PA so I know is a brookie lol. 

Has anyone else seen odd fish in the creek? I have seen:
Largemouth: Saw a huge one (5lbs+) under a whole tree. Could not catch him with anything on my box but I'm positive he was a largemouth. Saw a few more in the same place and down the stream from there at a realy deep bend.
Smallmouth: Caught one and saw 4 or 5 more.
Koi Carp: Could not hook one but saw 3 in 3 different spots.
Pickerel: Caught him farther down on a white spinner. Saw a couple more.

All of the above were a surprise to me and did not expect to see them.


----------



## copperdon

LilSiman/Medina said:


> Looks like 95% of the fish I catch in PA so I know is a brookie lol.
> 
> Has anyone else seen odd fish in the creek? I have seen:
> Largemouth: Saw a huge one (5lbs+) under a whole tree. Could not catch him with anything on my box but I'm positive he was a largemouth. Saw a few more in the same place and down the stream from there at a realy deep bend.
> Smallmouth: Caught one and saw 4 or 5 more.
> Koi Carp: Could not hook one but saw 3 in 3 different spots.
> Pickerel: Caught him farther down on a white spinner. Saw a couple more.
> 
> All of the above were a surprise to me and did not expect to see them.


I wouldn't go so far to say that it's _impossible_ that it's a speckie, I guess a few might have been added to the mix, although I can tell you that, as someone who has participated in the last 4 stocks, I _personally_ haven't seen any brook trout in the mix... but, I suppose it's certainly possible. I can ask Skip Nault, who is one of the managers of the stocks at Apple, if brookies were a small part of the mix, and report back. 

Personally, I've caught bows, browns, smallies and have seen LM a few times up under structure. Also, lots of shiners and creek chubs.

In my own experience, I've found that hatchery brookies are nowhere near as colorful as the wild ones I've caught in PA - colors are subdued and not as vibrant, where as those speckies in PA are beautifully colored fish.

The telltail giveaway would be the pattern on the dorsal - whether the fish's back was mottled waves or if it was spotted - if it's a wavy pattern it's generally a speckie.


----------



## copperdon

LilSiman/Medina said:


> Nice fish! I'm thinking of going back up there on Thanksgiving or the day after. Anyone else? I'll be spin fishing. As always I'll be catching and releasing.


I might be going.. I just had knee surgery this past Monday so it'll depend on how I'm getting around.

I'll shoot you a PM if I decide that I'm up to it.


----------



## Lundfish

copperdon said:


> The telltail giveaway would be the pattern on the dorsal - whether the fish's back was mottled waves or if it was spotted - if it's a wavy pattern it's generally a speckie.


Yea, what you said.

The brookies and browns that I catch out West almost look the same. You have to look at the waves. In the UP, the brookies are super colorful especailly in the fall.

Brookies need colder water to survive. I can't imagine that's a wild fish. If it's a stocked one it's big.

Like I mentioned in a post above; I had to look at the pattern on the back to know for sure what I caught was a brown.


----------



## Lundfish

fishinnick said:


> I'm 100% its a brookie. The best way to tell the difference from a char species(brookies, arctic char, dolly varder, lake trout, ect.) from trout(browns, bows, cutts) is the char have light spots on a dark background, and trout have dark spots on light background.


That brown that I caught there over the weekend had light spots and looked just like his pic. The only difference was the non wavy pattern.

The pic we took was on a cheap phone and it's pitiful or I'd post it.


----------



## TheCream

That picture above is a fat stocked brookie. Seen a lot of fish like it in WV several years back. The wild brookies are usually much more colorful, but I've caught some stream-born fish that were a little dull in the coloration. Some of the brookies being caught right now in WV (seen pics online) are in full spawning colors, super bright and gorgeous.


----------



## ChromeBone

TheCream said:


> That picture above is a fat stocked brookie. Seen a lot of fish like it in WV several years back. The wild brookies are usually much more colorful, but I've caught some stream-born fish that were a little dull in the coloration. Some of the brookies being caught right now in WV (seen pics online) are in full spawning colors, super bright and gorgeous.


 I cought a bunch of fish there a few weeks ago, all but 2 where very dark and plump looked just like that. But that fish has color on his fins, might be a brookie. DO they stock browns in there? I Fish the mad and clear fork a lot I like my lil air born Brownies. there like mini freshwater tarpon


----------



## fishinnick

> Seen a lot of fish like it in WV several years back. The wild brookies are usually much more colorful, but I've caught some stream-born fish that were a little dull in the coloration.


+1........I also have caught some dull wild brookies, but that is rare. One day I caught 2 stocked brookies out of the same stream in PA, and in the same pool. One was dull, like the average hatchery brookies, and the other had very vivid colors, which was weird. Although the stream also has wild brookies, I'm 90% sure they were both stocked fish.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

I've been with my older buddies that have been spin fishing the Tionesta in PA for their whole lives. They've caught every fish that swims in that river. When we were standing next to each other on a big run he caught a wild brookie and showed me the difference. He told me they shape of their head, the pattern, color and overall girth is what sets them different between stockies and wild. And there sure is a huge difference. And any way there is no way there's a wild brookie in applecreek anyways. This fish was definatly a stockie.


----------



## fishinnick

Didn't you say that wild brookie you guys got out of Tionesta Creek was kinda sick looking and its head was pretty big? I have caught some brookies with bigger heads, especially males, but most of the wild brookies I catch have normal head/body proportions. It could of just that individual fish. Wild ones are usually a lot more colorful thats for sure. This could range from region to region though, my experiences have been with a bunch of the tribs in the ANF and some Allegheny tribs.

Man we got off topic........


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

Yea but these fish were 8" wilds. Just like a bigger brown gets a hooked jaw I'm assumming this is similar to an older brookie. I have no idea though, I'm a sophmore in highschool with a B in bio. I'm no scientist.


----------



## TheCream

OK, if you guys want pics of wild brookies, just ask. 




























A more pale wild brookie:










Wild rainbows can be pretty striking, too:


----------



## tractor5561

shhhh the natives are restless in the heart of the blue ridge  ...ok ok one of those fish isnt a native.


----------



## tractor5561

and said feesh below was most definetly a brookie. Im almost 100% sure it was a stocker. like you guys have all said, the coloration is much more dull. Ive caught quite a few stocked brook trout, they always have a much more drab grey color to them. Plus this guys fins were all torn up on the side im covering up, a definete sign of a pellet head.


----------



## fishinnick

I believe you that they were wilds out of the Tio. And yeah older brookies do get a bigger head and jaw.



> I have no idea though, I'm a sophmore in highschool with a B in bio.


Same here but I have an A in bio  lol


----------



## fishinnick

Just for the heck of it

All wilds
































Stocked Brookie


----------



## fishinnick

Back to Apple Creek, who does the stocking? TU? ODNR?


----------



## tractor5561

TU does the stocking


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

I read the website the other day and they must haven't been keeping it updated


----------



## tractor5561

theres actually a few local guys down there who ive talked to that are on this far off forgotten website and they post reports every once in awhile. They usually would put up when the creeks got stocked as well. Ill see if i can find it for you and post it if i do.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

tractor5561 said:


> shhhh the natives are restless in the heart of the blue ridge  ...ok ok one of those fish isnt a native.


Is there anyway that the fish from above this comment on this post could ave swam up from a stocked river into that little river where you fish for natives? In PA I've seen some stocked fish where they shouldn't be.


----------



## fishinnick

> Is there anyway that the fish from above this comment on this post could ave swam up from a stocked river into that little river where you fish for natives? In PA I've seen some stocked fish where they shouldn't be.


Yes, I have seen stocked fish in streams that are not stocked, but they flow into stocked streams. When the water gets toasty in the bigger stream, they swim up the cooler tribs.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

Thats pretty cool. Maybe next year I'll walk up a trib to one of the tribs to the tionesta and see if I can find some brookies. Any tips for ultralight fishing these lil guys?


----------



## sbreech

LilSiman/Medina said:


> Thats pretty cool. Maybe next year I'll walk up a trib to one of the tribs to the tionesta and see if I can find some brookies. Any tips for ultralight fishing these lil guys?


Now you're talkin'! Ultralight fly fishing!


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

sbreech said:


> Now you're talkin'! Ultralight fly fishing!


Well not so much, I'm talkin' spin fishing but I do have a 3wt rod and reel that I could use.


----------



## sbreech

LilSiman/Medina said:


> Well not so much, I'm talkin' spin fishing but I do have a 3wt rod and reel that I could use.


Any more, about all I do is ultralight fishing. 1/2 of my rods & reels are UL, and that's probably why I evolved to UL fly fishing as well. It's an adrenaline rush knowing that I can catch LARGE fish on such light tackle, but also having a little fight when catching the smaller ones. 
[/COLOR] 
Check out the Ultralight Fly Fishing forum some time.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

I wanna try some fly fishing on the east fork black which is down my road. We always pull little smallies out of their on spinners in the summer. Biggest one ever was probably 10'' and most are around 5''.


----------



## copperdon

tractor5561 said:


> TU does the stocking


The Clearfork Chapter of TU does the stocking, headed up by Skip Nault.

Although, TU only pays for part of the cost. The rest is paid for by private donations.


----------



## tractor5561

LilSiman/Medina said:


> I wanna try some fly fishing on the east fork black which is down my road. We always pull little smallies out of their on spinners in the summer. Biggest one ever was probably 10'' and most are around 5''.


If theres crayfish and baitfish whooly buggers and clouser minnows will do the trick. I fish the rocky and hoga all summer for smallies, i usually use a 4/5 wt 7.5ft rod and reel with an 8ft taperd leader to 4x. Theyre a blast on the fly rod, i love catching them in the dawg days of summer. if the ones youre fishing for are smaller a smaller rod might be a little bit more exciting


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

I have a 3wt 7' that has nothing on it and Im getting a 5wt 8' soon. Those should work for what I need to do. Just some messing around on the water.


----------



## ChromeBone

Was up at apple creek this past sat. at mid day. Was 3-4, Lost the big momma right before the net, Had many takes, The water is pretty nice. 

Anyone check out clear fork lately? have not been there this fall/winter yet. Would appreciate a pm.


----------



## tractor5561

apple creek 12-20-11


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

Nice! I won't be getting their till march.


----------



## tractor5561

does anyone know how i would gauge the levels for apple? theres no dot on USGS for the creek. I was always told that apple runs into killbuck (which is on USGS) so ive thought about using it to gauge the levels. on the other hand i fished the creek on Tuesday while killbuck was still blown according to USGS. just wondering if anybody has any suggesstions how to accuratley gauge the water levels out at apple, i want to make sure i get out as much as possible before schools back in


----------



## JB3PO

no but I'm curious too.


----------



## ChromeBone

I live in Columbus, but there a creek next to my house and it stays about the same with apple.. they are small fast creeks so they clear very fast.. I was up there last sat for an hour got 3 trout and a bunch of chubs.


----------



## JB3PO

I went to apple creek saturday and had a blast, we caught two rainbows one was about 14 inches and the second one was about 18 inches. the larger of the two had a golf ball size hole on top of it head, don't know if a hawk, mink, turtle or what got it but it was bad. It was lively enough though. don't know if it will heal up or not.


----------

